# Brinkman V's 3M Sun Gun



## dan_almond (Mar 13, 2007)

Could someone tell me the difference between the two. Ive currently got a brinkman that i use for all my work, but wonder what the sun gun is all about?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi, I have not used the sun gun so i guess that wont strengthen to my comments however the sun gun is alot more expensive for one, and i doubt it will be miles better than a brinkmann so i would stay as you are! 

I think the sun gun is supposed to be a replicated sun light, but who knows if thats true.

Si


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I've heard the sun gun is like 'night and day' (excuse the pun) compared to the brinkmann


----------



## Stevie K (Sep 26, 2007)

Anybody know what the candle power is for the Brinkmann? 

Thanks Steve :thumb:


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

I owne both, Brinkman and 3M Sun Gun.

Exotic said it, it's like night and day the difference it makes. Here is something I picked up when using the 3M Sun gun, you know how to find imperfections on the surface of the vehicle you need to angle the Brinkman and search for the imperfections? Well I know I used to do that all the time, with the 3M Sun Gun no need to go searching. As soon as you turn on the Sun Gun and point it to a surface the imperfections just jump up and you don't need to go searching or playing around with the angles.

Here are some pictures to help illustrate the difference:



























Brinkman









3M Sun Gun

Now keep in mind the 3M Sun Gun is not one of the cheapest light and there is nothing wrong with using the Brinkman, I still use my Brinkman when I forge to charge my Sun Gun :wall:

You could say that, that is a negative point of the Sun Gun. You constantly need to re-charge it. If you have multiple details to do in one day you'll find out tha the Sun Gun's battery drains rather quickly. Some 3M Sun Gun owners purchase a spare battery but the batteries are not cheap either. I'm a firm beleaver that if you want quality, most of the time you have to pay for it. But that's just me.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Great comparsion post there Nica:thumb:

iirc it has a cooling fan and yeah it's a defo a quality piece of kit.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

how much is the sun gun?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

ryanuk said:


> how much is the sun gun?


£350 iirc


----------



## bullit (May 11, 2007)

as above. daveg did a back to back test somewhere if youi fancy searching


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

When I used one I got sunblind from the refection  as they are very bright.


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

got both - sun gun is far more intense, however i find it works better from a little further away than the brinkmann. Its a lot of money tbh and the replacement bulbs aint cheap either - £83 for a pair!

Matt


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Used daves one at coxys meet and as soon as i used it, i knew i had to have one. I'll be getting one as soon as i have some spare money


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I've got both and the difference is very clear in the shade of a garage, but in the brightness of a summer day, the Brinkmann is very useful.

Battery life isn't great on the Sun Gun, but it does charge quickly.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Great comparison pics from Neil.

I also use the 3M Gun, and wouldn't personally be without it now - great bright light and will highlight even the finest marring and hologramming, that the Brinkmann wont quite show up.

The thread may also shed some light on the issue: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=34577

(Sorry - couldn't resist...  )


----------



## dan_almond (Mar 13, 2007)

If there £350 here, why is it so much cheaper in the US?

http://5stores.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=13851


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

dan_almond said:


> If there £350 here, why is it so much cheaper in the US?
> 
> http://5stores.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=13851


:lol: Welcome to rip off Britain - everything is twice the price.


----------



## dan_almond (Mar 13, 2007)

Might have to invest in one at that price then. Thanks for you help & reviews guys, much appreciated.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Ouch.

I use a 1000w spot bulb running on mains - much cheaper*!



*So long as you don't leave it on for too long!


----------



## 350gt (Oct 10, 2007)

how does the brinkmann compare to regular 1000w halogens? which shows up swrils better?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

350gt said:


> how does the brinkmann compare to regular 1000w halogens? which shows up swrils better?


The Brinkmann... Halogens make great work lights, for evaluating as you work, but I find them poor at showing up lighter marring and swirls when compared to a Brinkmann and most certainly when compared to a Sun Gun.


----------

